# Welche Lizenz für ein offenes Programm



## sparrow (27. Feb 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ich muss gestehen, dass ich lieber programmiere als mich mit Lizenzen zu beschäftigen.

Im Augenblick arbeite ich an einer Groupware-Lösung um mich in verschiedene Techniken einzuarbeiten.

Eigentlich wollte ich den Code unter die GPL stellen. Ich würde allerdings auch gerne SUNs Java Mail API nutzen, dabei kommt es aber leider zu einem Konflikt zwischen der GPL und der CDDL open source license.

Ich gebe zu, das ich mich mit den Lizenzen noch nicht so sehr beschäftigt habe. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und eine Lizenz empfehlen die es ermöglicht Bibliotheken zu nutzen die unter einer anderen Lizenz veröffentlicht sind, und mir eine gewisse Kontrolle über den Quellcode gibt? So würde ich gerne, dass bei einer Weiterverwendung des Codes in anderen Programmen die Lizenz übernommen werden muss, ähnlich wie bei der GPL. Auch der Quellcode soll weiterhin offen bleiben.

An sich würde ich ja die GPL nehmen, es scheitert nur an dem Konflikt.
Ansonsten müsste ich vielleicht eine Mail-API suchen die unter einer GPL-kompatiblen Lizenz steht.


Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2008)

Wenn du eine virale Lizenz vermöchten willst, kannst du AFAIK keine nicht kompatiblen Lizenzen verwenden. Die Java Mail API wird wohl ausfallen müssen, oder du schwenkst auf ein Lizenz wie die Apache Licence oder eben CDDL um.


----------



## sparrow (27. Feb 2008)

Jap, stimmt schon.


Ich denke ich werd mich mal auf die Suche nach einem Ersatz mit einer passenden Lizenz umschauen.
Ansonsten muss ich halt selber ran.


Gruß
Sparrow


----------

